# Convertidor Analógico Digital



## rososaanecuza (Jul 28, 2006)

HOLA, ME PRESENTO ES MI PRIMERA VEZ EN EL FORO.

NECESITO ayuda sobre un tema que estoy estudiando en este momento, tengo un proyecto personal que deseo hacer realidad, tengo algunos conocimientos de electronica y he hecho algunas cosas simples, pero el reto de hoy es mas avanzado,

el problema es medir de 2 formas una misma señal, la señal sera un voltaje desde 0 a 13 volts maximo 15 volts, la primera forma de medirlo es en una barra acendente de leds y conjuntamente debera ser medida en forma digital, es decir, dar un valor decimal al usuario, como 8 volts, 10, 15, etc, 

debo utilizar display de 7 segmentos (2 o mas) y una barra de leds o varios leds para hacer la barra, el tema de la barra acendente creo que se puede hacer con amplificador operacionales como comparadores, pero la conversion de un voltaje a un valor X que pueda ser decodificado por un bcd a 7 seg no lo tengo resuelto, se que para esto hay conversonres analogico digitales, pero no se como usarlos, ni como son, ni de que precios hay, ni cual me sirve ni nada de este punto.

si me pudieran ayudar para el tema de los amp. op. como comparadores y el tema de convertidor analogico digital , les agradecere mucho la información, thnks


----------



## Willington (Jul 28, 2006)

Hola 

la barra de leds la haces con un integralo LM3914
bajate el datasheet de aca

http://cache.national.com/ds/LM/LM3914.pdf

busca la seccion typical applications ahi esta lo que buscas

el A/D mas barato que conosco es el adc0804 es de 8 bits aca esta

http://cache.national.com/ds/DC/ADC0801.pdf

ahi tambien hay ejemplos.

saluods


----------



## rososaanecuza (Jul 28, 2006)

gracias por la respueta, he visto los data sheet de cada uno, el de barra me parece muy adecuado, y voy a ver si mlo consigo en mexico, con respecto al a/d, revisando el documento me di cuenta que solo acepta voltaje de entada de 0 a 5 volts, es cierto o lei mal el documento?, si es cierto no me sirve, ya que requiero que lea de 0 a 15 volts y la otra parte que no entendi, es que si le de 0 a 5 volts, como es la salida, es bdc?, es de 8 bits, osea 1,2,4,8,16,32,64, o existe alguna literatura en español, que explique el funcionamiento de los nconversores a/d??


----------



## Willington (Jul 28, 2006)

el ADC funciona de 0-5 lo que haces es colocarle un amplificador operacional
a la entrada para que cambie la escala ( un aplificador de ganancia menor a 1)
exacamente la ganancia seria de 5/15 = 1/3 
mmmm, talves con un simple divisor de voltaje funcione.

la salida es binaria, es decir un valor de 0 hasta 255.

saludos


----------



## ramiroabrego (Ago 29, 2012)

Woow excelente dato, me sirve mucho. Una duda ¿si mi voltaje máximo fuera de 20volts, la ganancia seria de 5/20 ¿correcto?


----------



## miguelus (Ago 29, 2012)

Buenas noches rososaanecuza

¿Por qué no utilizas el ICL7206 o el ICL7207? ...

Dejo el PDF.

Sal U2


----------



## luis garcia parra (Jun 4, 2013)

como se relaizan las conexiones de ese integrado? y como va registrando la señal?...


----------

